
Major BT internet outage in UK - sammorrowdrums
https://twitter.com/search?q=bt+internet+outage&ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Esearch
======
sammorrowdrums
[http://news.sky.com/story/1634653/bt-broadband-and-
website-c...](http://news.sky.com/story/1634653/bt-broadband-and-website-
crash-uk-wide)

[https://www.bt.com/consumerFaultTracking/public/faults/track...](https://www.bt.com/consumerFaultTracking/public/faults/tracking.do?pageId=31)

------
sammorrowdrums
Outage map: [http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-
telecom/map](http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-telecom/map)

